# CISCo ASA 5510 VPN tunnel is only showing RX traffic but not TX



## nandamuri1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

WE have a vpn tunnel in ASA firewall and the other end is juniper, the tunnel is up but the traffic only shows the RX from my end but unable to see any TX traffic. what might be the issue


----------



## nandamuri1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

hi any help


----------

